# Recommend Bath Light/heater/exhaust



## rosco (Dec 26, 2009)

*exhaust*

i'm reading consumer reports. in doing so i've a stupid question: can the fan exhaust into the attic?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

No, you need to exhaust it thru the roof or outside


----------



## rosco (Dec 26, 2009)

*venting*



Scuba_Dave said:


> No, you need to exhaust it thru the roof or outside


if i tied the venting into another bath exhaust what will make it vent outside w/o back-drafting into the other bath?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

rosco said:


> for an ~8'x10' bath


8x10 x 8' high = 640 cu. ft. At 8 air changes per hour this is 640(8)/60 = 85 CFM.


----------



## rosco (Dec 26, 2009)

Yoyizit said:


> 8x10 x 8' high = 640 cu. ft. At 8 air changes per hour this is 640(8)/60 = 85 CFM.


thanks Yoyizit. i found this on the consumer reports (i wish i had the subscription to it): _"The Home Ventilation Institute, the industry’s trade association, has this sensible rule of thumb for most bathrooms: The fan should have airflow of one cubic foot per minute (cfm) for every square foot of bathroom area up to 100 square feet."_


----------



## Charlie123 (Apr 17, 2010)

What i did was install 2 separate units and 1 switch.

I bought the best fan-light combo i could get - made by Panasonic - and installed it over the shower [it's rated for it through a GFCI] - and exhausted it through the wall.

Then i bought a cheapo broan infrared heater - the 1 bulb version they also make 2 bulbs - and installed it in the area in the bathroom away from the shower since heaters are not approved over tub-shower.

My basement bathroom is small so the 250 watt infrared heats it up nicely. If you have a larger bath then a nice unit again made by Panasonic has the element kind with a fan to circulate the heat but it sucks up alot of energy - might have to use a separate circuit and switch for it unless you buy just the 1 combo with all in - heater-light-exhaust.

Either way the air MUST be exhausted to the OUTSIDE else you'll get mold water problems.

I wouldn't tie 2 bath exhaust fans to the same exit as 1 fan might overpower the other and blow air into the other unit. Drill the hole and separate outside vent it.


----------



## rosco (Dec 26, 2009)

THX! Charlie - i think i can access this particular portion of the attic. If so, i'm good until it comes to the electrical wiring.


----------

